# Datei lässt sich nicht öffnen, angeblich greift anderer Benutzer zu



## Henrik (16. Oktober 2002)

Hi!

Eine Word-Datei lässt sich nicht nur schreibgeschützt öffnen, weil angeblich ein anderer Nutzer aus dem Netzwerk dort zugreift. Die Datei wurde danach unter anderem Namen abgespeichert. Die "alte" Datei lässt sich aber nicht löschen. Was nun?

MfG

Henrik


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

vielleicht ist eine word-instanz mit der datei abgestürzt und konnte nicht richtig beendet werden. dann liegt die unter umständen noch irgendwo im speicher und sperrt die datei.
versuch mal über den taskmanager alle prozesse namens "winword.exe" zu beenden und dann öffne die datei nochmal neu. auf jeden fall sollte diese sperre allerdings beseitigt sein, wenn der rechner neu gestartet wird.


----------



## Henrik (16. Oktober 2002)

Danke für den Tipp, ich werd mal gucken.....




...Das mit den zwei Beiträgen war ein Fehler meinerseits..


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

> ...Das mit den zwei Beiträgen war ein Fehler meinerseits..


macht ja nichts, passiert hin und wieder schonmal.


----------

